# Nutribullet?



## Bribie G (22/9/14)

I've just bought the Kogan compact Bullet, seems to handle Nutribullet and Magic Bullet recipes quite well although it's only got a 250w motor same as the Magic Bullet.

How's this for cheek: 





Anyone been bulleting... weight loss / noticeable health improvement?

I just made some green goop with spinach, leek, celery, garlic, avocado, chilli and fresh tomatoes. I'd like to say it was delish, actually it was, well, _interesting. _

Looking forward to brekky of fruits, ginger and home made yogurt.


----------



## Florian (22/9/14)

kmart has one for $15 and another for $30. no need to spend a fortune although nutribullet owners will tell that their blades are $275 better.

EDIT: no weightloss goals in this house, quite the opposite actually. and certainly no fruit sugar laden juices for breakfast, but rather after a decent meal.


----------



## Lincoln2 (22/9/14)

Now you have the Nutribullet, can I interest you in a ThighMaster? I didn't want to say anything when we met in Grafton, but your thighs could use a little toning.


----------



## Eagleburger (22/9/14)

Missus hands me a green drink twice a day. She uses plenty of fruit like pineapple and passionfruit and I must admit they taste real good, even whilst I am drinking a beer. She has the original at the premium price, but if two same things could be had for two different prices, she will buy the dearer one.


----------



## Bribie G (22/9/14)

Lincoln2 said:


> Now you have the Nutribullet, can I interest you in a ThighMaster? I didn't want to say anything when we met in Grafton, but your thighs could use a little toning.


Thighs are good, its the arse overhang that needs working on.

I had an Aldi smoothie maker .. about $20 and currently back in stock I see .. for a few months and it did a fairly good job, but the blade was only a twin blade and a bit gutless. Gave it to a neighbour, the Kogan one has a four blade and a bit more grunt, and it's quite impressive. I get the point about fruit, it's loaded with fructose for some weird reason but I only have two fruit days a week. Rest of the time it's green slime all the way.



Greeeeen sliiiime :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## Dave70 (1/10/14)

Practicality of the actual unit aside, the nutritional claims made by the manufactures of these glorified blenders is nothing short of new age health guru rubbish. 

Surprised Dr Oz hasn't released a "signature series' version accompanied by a recipe book and flogged it on Oprah.


----------



## BrewedCrudeandBitter (1/10/14)

I won't eat anything that isn't pulverised to the cellular level.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/10/14)

If you are growing that plant which is closely related to the hop plant, 8 leaves blended into 1 cup of water is apparently good for arthritis.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/10/14)

I have a cheap Ab-master PRO you can have.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/10/14)

BrewedCrudeandBitter said:


> I won't eat anything that isn't pulverised to the cellular level.


That sounds suspiciously like beer


----------



## Donske (1/10/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> If you are growing that plant which is closely related to the hop plant, 8 leaves blended into 1 cup of water is apparently good for arthritis.



I've been hearing a lot of claims like this lately, not having a vested interest (read:not a ******* hippy) I haven't done any reading to find out whether true or false, kinda hoping true though, being a stoned geriatric sounds fun.


----------



## Aces High (1/10/14)

Dave70 said:


> Practicality of the actual unit aside, the nutritional claims made by the manufactures of these glorified blenders is nothing short of new age health guru rubbish.
> 
> Surprised Dr Oz hasn't released a "signature series' version accompanied by a recipe book and flogged it on Oprah.


What you mean it doesn't make ordinary food into SUPER food? And there aren't more nutrients magically created so its better for you than just eating said food?


----------



## r055c0 (1/10/14)

Always reminds me of an episode of the Simpsons where Troy McClure was selling juicers, pushing an orange into his eye and saying "Until now this was the only way to get juice out of an orange"...


----------



## r055c0 (1/10/14)

http://www.springfieldspringfield.co.uk/view_episode_scripts.php?episode=s04e21


----------



## Asha05 (1/10/14)

2 ltrs of water a day, walk atleast 5 kms every second day, count calories(after you work out how many you should eat a day) and eat healthy...I have lost 17kgs this year doing just this. and still have a few beers aswell...no wizz bang gadgets at my place!


----------



## antiphile (1/10/14)

I must have missed something here. I don't see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## beercus (1/10/14)

Does it fold up and fur under the bed?


----------



## Eagleburger (1/10/14)

I find the nutribullet compliments my liquid diet fabulously. Coffee for brekky, juice for lunch and beer for dinner. Garnished with animal flesh of course.

Seriously, The juice I have at lunch was juiced in the morning. Very minimal oxidation and it is pureed to a very fine consistency. A few of the cooks I have had over the years would love this thing :unsure: .


----------



## Blind Dog (1/10/14)

SWMBO bought the nutribullet (or nut rivulet as auto spelling would have it) about 3 months ago. I only found out at the weekend when we swapped cars and I went to load some shopping in the boot only to find it filled with a cardboard box. So it's her fault I'm still fat


----------



## Phoney (1/10/14)

I'm trying to gain weight (healthily), I suppose this is the last thing I need.


----------



## Florian (1/10/14)

Phoney said:


> I'm trying to gain weight (healthily), I suppose this is the last thing I need.


Depends. You could always use it to blend up your brown rice/pea/hemp protein shakes with essential amino acids and some fruit and veg to mask the unfavourable flavours.
That's what I've been doing anyway as I'm in the same boat as you. (with the $30 kmart equivalent)


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/10/14)

Phoney said:


> I'm trying to gain weight (healthily), I suppose this is the last thing I need.


Stop work, stay at home, eat junk food and play on-line games/porn. You will be fat in no time, and you dont have to worry about what variety of lettuce you need.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (1/10/14)

That nut rivulet (calling it that from now on) add is ******* ridiculous. 

However, a banana, baby spinach, protein smoothie after you've done some exercise is amazing!

Or a kale, celery, ginger, apple, cucumber and if you want to get crazy, garlic shake with a bowl of porridge is a perfect way to start the day with plenty of sustained energy.


----------



## Phoney (1/10/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Stop work, stay at home, eat junk food and play on-line games/porn. You will be fat in no time, and you dont have to worry about what variety of lettuce you need.


I had a mate who worked as a courier, he got addicted to iced coffees. He would guzzle down 3, 4, 5 or more a day in his truck. He went from being skinny as a rake to a tubby bitch. I think it was like 30 kilos or so in 9 months - before his brother gave him an intervention. :lol: Then he stopped drinking them, got a different job, started exercising and lost it all. He was like a human puffer fish it was incredible.

Still I guess there's worse things to get addicted to.


----------



## Bribie G (1/10/14)

What I like about my smoothies is that I can blend up combinations of stuff that would be pretty weird eaten individually, but actually work well together as a thick drink:

Celery stick
half avocado
half pear
sprig broccoli
some leek
four grapes
tsp almond flour
tsp linseed shyte
top up with kefir to the Max line and blitz

Not too bad. However three days into the program I learned the hard way "never trust a fart". Fortunately was near the loo so no harm done  mmmmm cleansing......


edit: how do you get a whole bowl of porridge into a blender?


----------



## Florian (1/10/14)

What I like about my smoothies is that I can blend up combinations of stuff that would end up in thew bin otherwise, like that half eaten banana from the kids, the apple pieces that they nibbled on, the almonds they fished out of the muesli because they are 'too hard'. I just chuck it all into the bullet thing and serve it to them as a drink. They love it and think I'm the greatest dad in the world for making them a 'healthy juice', and tell mum and all visitors about it.


----------



## Dave70 (2/10/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> If you are growing that plant which is closely related to the hop plant, 8 leaves blended into 1 cup of water is apparently good for arthritis.


So I gave it a whirl last night. This morning I'm crook in the guts and shitting like a mink. Is a bowel cleanse one of the side effects benefits? 


I assume the plant you were referring to is ivy.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (2/10/14)

If your body isn't used to getting a massive dose of nutrients (on the cellular level!) and fibre, then yes. You will adapt to it pretty quickly, or I did anyway.


----------



## syl (2/10/14)

This thread sucks!


----------



## Dave70 (2/10/14)

syl said:


> This thread blends!


----------



## syl (2/10/14)

Dave70 said:


> > This thread blends!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_b4Z5Kg08PY


----------



## Airgead (2/10/14)

You guys do realise that blending stuff up doesn't actually make it any more nutritious than just eating it, don't you? You would get exactly the same "massive dose of nutrients" though chewing and swallowing without the aid of a fancy gizmo. 

Any claims of magical extra nutrition through intense blending are bunkum of the highest order.


----------



## Forever Wort (2/10/14)

I think the benefit is that most people will never go to the "effort" of eating the individual ingredients, but will slam a drink down if the ingredients are blended.


----------



## stakka82 (2/10/14)

Surprised that took 32 posts


----------



## Airgead (2/10/14)

Forever Wort said:


> I think the benefit is that most people will never go to the "effort" of eating the individual ingredients, but will slam a drink down if the ingredients are blended.


Really? Because gathering the ingredients and chewing is such a high intensity activity? Compared to the effort involved in gathering the ingredients, stuffing it into a machine, hitting a switch, waiting, pouring the sludge into a glass then drinking it?

First rule of marketing - Create a problem. Then sell someone a solution.

"Too busy to chew? Try slurping sludge through a straw instead".

And the whole slamming a drink down is part of the obesogenic environment we live in. Who would eat 10 oranges in one go? But we will happily slam down a large orange juice...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/10/14)

The only thing wrong with the blenders over actually eating the fruit is the fibre advantage from eating the fruit would be greatly compromised.

Dave I don't think poison ivy is related to the hop plant, though the Dutch use it for stabilising Dykes, or was it Dikes.
Ground ivy was once used in brewing beer for bittering along with other bitter herbs until hops to over as the bittering agent.


----------



## Dave70 (2/10/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> The only thing wrong with the blenders over actually eating the fruit is the fibre advantage from eating the fruit would be greatly compromised.
> 
> Dave I don't think poison ivy is related to the hop plant, though the Dutch use it for stabilising Dykes, or was it Dikes.
> Ground ivy was once used in brewing beer for bittering along with other bitter herbs until hops to over as the bittering agent.


Just between you and me, I know you were talking about cannabis.. 

PM sent.

















oops..


----------



## StalkingWilbur (2/10/14)

Ohhh I love a sceptic that's ready to slam everything just because they don't agree with it. 

It takes me less than a minute to prepare a baby spinach and banana smoothie. I cram that sucker full of baby spinach. It would take me longer to put it on a plate (not that it would fit) and eat it. Further more, baby spinach (even though I enjoy it and eat it in salads and sandwiches) tastes a dickload better when blended with banana, ice, chocolate whey isolate and water. 

No body in this thread is claiming it magically intensifies the amount of nutrients you get from it. In fact, we quite blatantly mocked the claims made by the add. 

The only thing that is bunkem of the highest order is people commenting on stuff they've never tried or have no idea about.


----------



## Mardoo (2/10/14)

Sounds like this thing would be great for mull. Et.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/10/14)

Yes Dave I know your sense of humour by now.
Mardoo, yes people do put mull through the blender but as you know I made the Phoenix tears oil with it using Diggers Isoprpyl and a coffee grinder and my BM, had a bad experience though my wife who believes she is immune to mull wanted a taste, one tiny bead on a cocktail stick was enough to send her on a mega trip of paranoia, she told me afterwards that she thought I had poisoned her and I didn't make matters any better when I said, 'Hold on I am going to take my dose and I will be coming with you, meaning tripping out which made her think is was some sort of suicide pact without her approval :unsure: 
Needless to say I have about $2000 worth of oil just sitting in the fridge, which she has barred us from using, I must also add that I have never seen housework done so thoroughly the next day


----------



## Dave70 (2/10/14)

Forever Wort said:


> I think the benefit is that most people will never go to the "effort" of eating the individual ingredients, but will slam a drink down if the ingredients are blended.


This is true, and its a great thing thing to get people to eat more fruit and veg, however, the body has a finite capacity for water based vitamin storage which can be easily met with a basic healthy diet. Once the tanks are full, you simply piss and shit the rest out. It doesn't get stored (and in fact, cant be) in some special reserve or endow you with some kind of super health. My beef with the purveyors of these devices is they encourage the idea that vitman super compensation is in some kind of panacea when in fact the opposite is true.


----------



## Dave70 (2/10/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Yes Dave I know your sense of humour by now.


Phew...

Cos I'd hate to think a less experienced player may have read my post, ran off and stripped a handful of leaves off grandmas ivy vine and knocked up a smoothy. 
A think a case of the shits would be the least of your worries. 


Now I'm off to have an apricot and peanut smoothy for lunch that I intend to combine in a pestle and mortar.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (2/10/14)

You can get all the vitamins and nutrients you need from a balanced diet of quality food, many people don't though. Many people also have drastically different needs, starting at calorie intake to maintain weight and branching off into everything else. Someone who works long hours then does two hour gym/sparring session had very different needs than he/she would if they were a couch potato. 

My post workout banana and spinach smoothie is a part of my diet which I'm trying to make as good as I can as much possible and enjoy my (unfortunately) less regular regular pig outs even more. It has everything I need post workout AND its delicious and refreshing.


----------



## Dave70 (2/10/14)




----------



## Forever Wort (2/10/14)

This far into the thread and nobody yet has mentioned that these smoothies are full of fermentables ... shame on you, AHB. Pitch some US-05 up in that nutribullet shit and harken back to the Bronze Age.



> in both northern and southern Europe during the Bronze Age (roughly 3000–1000 BC) alcoholic drinks were typically made by mixing together a number of fermentable products, cultivated or wild, including fruits, cereals, and honey ... Indeed during this period whichever wild or cultivated product could be fermented probably was, with little thought of producing specific styles of alcoholic drinks. A good example comes from the grave of a young woman in Egtved, southern Jutland, Denmark, dated to between about 1500 and 1300 BC, in which a birch bark bucket was found which contained traces of lime, meadowsweet and white clover pollen, as well as wheat grains, bog myrtle, cowberry, and cranberry, presumably the remains of an interesting mead/beer/wine beverage.


----------



## Dave70 (2/10/14)

I'm guessing TimT just hasn't noticed the thread yet.


----------



## Bribie G (2/10/14)

nooooo not more honey ...............


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/10/14)

As I am always looking for ways to reboot my white blood cells I have to rely on what foods I think will help me, I have read an article on this from Harvard University which states that there is no evidence that foods will increase the immune system, which really means no tests have been done. I have 2 Brazil nuts a day plus I eat canned sardines in oil to get my selenium count up, water cress which I grow in my hydro system for vitamin B17 I don't have a nutribullet I have an OmniBlend V apple seeds and skin not the apple, and all the usual suspects of kale, carrots, strawberries, goji berries etc. When I have my blood checked while having my chemo, (which I had this morning ) red blood cells come back brilliant thanks to liver consumption, and white blood cells come back in the lower end of the scale of someone who is not having chemo.
I may try a few apricot pits in my diet now, I found this as acceptable in this link but I did know a girl who was eating them who died suddenly at the time, I had an idea that they were poisonous but she was eating lots of other shit with besides them, she would even swallow sperm to improve her mental capabilities, but that could have been something I told her would happen.
By the way I made a mental note of all the others receiving chemo, all except for myself and one skinny Indian chap were obese.
http://www.undergroundhealth.com/natures-cancer-prevention-vitamin-b17/


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/10/14)

Dave70 said:


>


Where did you get that stapler, I need one at work.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/10/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Ohhh I love a sceptic that's ready to slam everything just because they don't agree with it.
> 
> It takes me less than a minute to prepare a baby spinach and banana smoothie. I cram that sucker full of baby spinach. It would take me longer to put it on a plate (not that it would fit) and eat it. Further more, baby spinach (even though I enjoy it and eat it in salads and sandwiches) tastes a dickload better when blended with banana, ice, chocolate whey isolate and water.
> 
> ...


It takes me about 30mins to shell and eat a Kg of fresh caught praws. Also gives time to drink a few beers. I can honestly say that I enjoy every single minute of that 30mins shelling and eating. Some times you just have to take your time to sit back and enjoy food


----------



## Blind Dog (2/10/14)

Dave70 said:


> Phew...
> 
> Cos I'd hate to think a less experienced player may have read my post, ran off and stripped a handful of leaves off grandmas ivy vine and knocked up a smoothy.
> A think a case of the shits would be the least of your worries.


Bugger...


----------



## StalkingWilbur (2/10/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> It takes me about 30mins to shell and eat a Kg of fresh caught praws. Also gives time to drink a few beers. I can honestly say that I enjoy every single minute of that 30mins shelling and eating. Some times you just have to take your time to sit back and enjoy food


I completely agree. Sometimes. If I ever make it over your way I'd be more than happy to buy a mixed bag of craft beers, a few kg of prawns and do just that. 

Dinner at my house sometimes last for hours with some good beer and wine and a lot of shit talking and it's not unusual for me to spend two hours at dinner when we go to my favorite Brazillian BBQ restaurant. But, sometimes I'm hot and sweaty after the gym and a delicious, healthy, guilt free smoothie is exactly what I want. My time reference was a reply to something someone else said, but the point is very much valid.


----------



## black_labb (2/10/14)

Stir plate alternative?


----------



## Dave70 (3/10/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Where did you get that stapler, I need one at work.


Requisitioned from Officeworks. 

The plier one, Bostich P3 - make sure you order the staples with it co nothing else fits. The HD ones.

The black one, J Burrows - JBHDSTAP. Get the 23/13 staples. Smash 90 pages in one hit. 

The staple pullers are also a must. 


Yep, office stationary. Surprisingly ignored by the Discovery Channel.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/10/14)

Dave70 said:


> The staple pullers are also a must.


I just use a butter knife


----------



## Bribie G (3/10/14)

Bullet is great for mixing up Polyclar.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/10/14)

Yesterday I had 2 students call to the house with a stainless salad/vegetable grater and offered to make me a free salad, invited them in and they made a lovely salad, asked how much for the grater, free, if I allow some chefs to come around and prepare a meal for 8 people, the catch is they want to sell me a range of cookware, having been in the sales and scam game declined.
But one of the students I picked as Indian ( Hindu ) the other a Muslim, both very nice and polite, asked them to stay for a cup of tea and a political review of the world. the wife came in at that point and made me unlock the doors and let them go about their business.


----------



## Airgead (3/10/14)

Bribie G said:


> Bullet is great for mixing up Polyclar.


Now that's a use I can support. Nutribullets all round.


----------



## Bribie G (3/10/14)

I used to have a dedicated milkshake thingo for polyclar but SWMBO's grandkids stole it.


----------



## superstock (3/10/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> As I am always looking for ways to reboot my white blood cells I have to rely on what foods I think will help me, I have read an article on this from Harvard University which states that there is no evidence that foods will increase the immune system, which really means no tests have been done. I have 2 Brazil nuts a day plus I eat canned sardines in oil to get my selenium count up, water cress which I grow in my hydro system for vitamin B17 I don't have a nutribullet I have an OmniBlend V apple seeds and skin not the apple, and all the usual suspects of kale, carrots, strawberries, goji berries etc. When I have my blood checked while having my chemo, (which I had this morning ) red blood cells come back brilliant thanks to liver consumption, and white blood cells come back in the lower end of the scale of someone who is not having chemo.
> I may try a few apricot pits in my diet now, I found this as acceptable in this link but I did know a girl who was eating them who died suddenly at the time, I had an idea that they were poisonous but she was eating lots of other shit with besides them, she would even swallow sperm to improve her mental capabilities, but that could have been something I told her would happen.
> By the way I made a mental note of all the others receiving chemo, all except for myself and one skinny Indian chap were obese.
> http://www.undergroundhealth.com/natures-cancer-prevention-vitamin-b17/


Stick with it pal. My son was 15 when the leukimia hit. Very active family. Huge change in lifestyle. He's now 37, still eats body building and odd stuff. Don't know what sort of blender they have, but some of the juices taste great and give you a real kick of energy the next day.


----------



## Airgead (11/10/14)

Sitting in the waiting room at the dentist i had the misfortune to see a long advertorial for those things on whatever crap morning tv they were showing.

F me dead. What a load of unmitigated crap. I'm looking up on google how to report those guys for making unsubstantaied health claims. "realease the nutrients and turn food into superfood" my arse.


----------



## Midnight Brew (11/10/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> My post workout banana and spinach smoothie is a part of my diet which I'm trying to make as good as I can as much possible and enjoy my (unfortunately) less regular regular pig outs even more. It has everything I need post workout AND its delicious and refreshing.


Wilbur, been throwing some spinach into my smoothies this last week after reading your post. Adds another dimension to it that I love and plays so well with banana. Cheers for the idea.


----------



## DU99 (11/10/14)

Metamucil,glass every morning..saves buying one of those whizz gadgets


----------



## Blind Dog (11/10/14)

Airgead said:


> Sitting in the waiting room at the dentist i had the misfortune to see a long advertorial for those things on whatever crap morning tv they were showing.
> 
> F me dead. What a load of unmitigated crap. I'm looking up on google how to report those guys for making unsubstantaied health claims. "realease the nutrients and turn food into superfood" my arse.


Fairly certain your arse is not a superfood

I have no desire to eat it even if it is


----------



## StalkingWilbur (11/10/14)

Midnight Brew said:


> Wilbur, been throwing some spinach into my smoothies this last week after reading your post. Adds another dimension to it that I love and plays so well with banana. Cheers for the idea.


Nice. I'm addicted to them! Even if you're not "breaking down nutrients to the cellular level", I think most people aren't getting enough green leafy stuff in their diet and this is a delicious way to get a little bit more.


----------



## shaunous (11/10/14)

I want a tasty way to eat celery, have u tried that with your banana juice Wilbur


----------



## StalkingWilbur (11/10/14)

Nope! I can try it and report back, but I'm not too optimistic. 

I do have this occasionally, but it's not what I would consider "delicious". 

Joe Rogan Kale Shake Recipe

4 stalks kale
4 celery stems
1 cucumber
1 pear
1/2″ ginger
8 oz water (optional, to help items blend together more smoothly)


----------



## manticle (11/10/14)

shaunous said:


> I want a tasty way to eat celery


Lamb shanks or braised rabbit or as part of the veg addition to a rich jus.


----------



## shaunous (11/10/14)

Damn it's been a coupla years since I've had rabbit. Thanks for making me hungry again Mans...


----------



## Bribie G (11/10/14)

DU99 said:


> Metamucil,glass every morning..saves buying one of those whizz gadgets


Metamucil is a total ripoff, I buy psyllium by weight from a local health food shop - also available in the Woolies hippy foods aisle.

Heaped dessertspoon full in a glass of warm lemon water half an hour before eating. _Then _the smoothie. This morning's was spinach, a kiwifruit and a few blueberries then fill to "max" line with kefir and whizz up.
I've lost one and a half kilos since starting this thread, a fair bit of it due to increased energy and activity - some sort of synergy at work.

ed: if young Shaunous lost more weight he'd end up in the emergency dept.


----------



## shaunous (11/10/14)

I wear big clothes to make me look skinnier, I could do with losing 10kg


----------



## Bribie G (11/10/14)

Black T shirt works for me.


----------



## Florian (11/10/14)

No, it doesn't!


h34r: :lol:


----------



## Blind Dog (11/10/14)

DU99 said:


> Metamucil,glass every morning..saves buying one of those whizz gadgets


Really good for making cheap slime for the kids too; fake snot if left uncoloured


----------



## pk.sax (11/10/14)

Psyllium husk was what dear mum would give us, a tablespoon mixed in a small bowlnof fresh sour yoghurt, to relieve constipation.
Really effective. Its pure fibre really.

I wonder how effective these blender things really are at unlocking nutrients. Cooking wilts down food and generally breaks down the matrix of buffers holding the nutrients. It also changes the food chemically to more digestible forms. How much could a blender really do in that respect? It also goes into the body hot/warm and aids the metabolism which cold food doesn't.
Yes, I only eat so much so am dubious about replacing cooked meals with this. I generally don't have a problem waiting for a meal even after a workout.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (11/10/14)

I don't think it should be used to replace meals. Though there's very good reasons as to why you should eat or have a smoothie after a workout. Calories, carbs and protein all play an important role, but most people, myself included, concentrate on the protein to help repair muscle damage and stop your body further breaking down muscle tissue for the energy required.


----------



## Dave70 (15/10/14)

I went out and bought a George Foreman mix & go on sale at Harvey Norman simply because I love the great mans work, (George, not Harvey) and it was cheap. 
Gotta say, the suckers convenient. Quick rinse and we're good to go. Haven't killed it yet despite loading it with nuts and fruit, whey and milk to the point of having to force the lid shut. 
From a design perspective its a winner. At least for consuming fluids by the pint, and who's going to argue with that?
I plan to pack it with steak, gravy, potatoes and broccoli shortly, microwave it and see how that goes.

Theres no problem replacing regular meals with blender drinks for convenience sake, my last one rocked about 800 calories, but only people like Oprah replace meals to loose weight, and look at her. 
At the end of the day it's calories in vs calories out, and there's no way to circumvent it, unless you want to join the bodybuilding / figure sculpting set and start with the HGH, clenbuterol and so on. 

Easiest way is to track your calories and macros with a fitday (there are plenty others), estimate your BMR and reduce your daily intake by a sensible amount. Knocking off only 500 cal per day will see you loose in the order of half a kilo a week. The key is consistency and patience. Eating yourself fat over winter than trying to get your beach body back in a matter of weeks is a recipe for bouncing back even fatter than before. 

As so often happens, this is a simple thing made to seem complicated by diet peddling hucksters. The fact that the diet industry in the US alone is worth an estimated 20 billion a year and Americans are the fattest fucks on earth speaks volumes.


----------

